# Estimated time to be sworn in/course dates after PRes enrollment



## bmackay (28 Mar 2011)

Hi all, so i have completed the CFAT, medical, interview on May 16 and completed my Expres Test Physical today for my PRes application. Only question i have left now is when can i expect a job offer and to be sworn in at the regiment im looking to join and get BMQ course dates? I know these wait times can vary on multiple issues and everyone is different (medical coming back from Ottawa ect) but to save the regiments recruiter harassment from recruits what is a good estimated time to give them a shout? 2 weeks? Thanks for the help looking forward very much to joining the ranks.

P.S this forum has helped me immensely. From stressing over the CFAT and learning GREAT practice material references, to proper pushup techniques and training their is a wealth of knowledge if you take the time to search things, nothing but praise for the help it has given me along the way.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Mar 2011)

TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________


----------



## ambush (28 Mar 2011)

right with you man, got my interview on Monday for PRes have completed everything else and was kinda wondering the same thing what the wait will look like assuming the interview goes well and they think i am suited for my trade. just out of curiosity what regiment are you applying for.

cheers


----------



## bmackay (28 Mar 2011)

ambush said:
			
		

> right with you man, got my interview on Monday for PRes have completed everything else and was kinda wondering the same thing what the wait will look like assuming the interview goes well and they think i am suited for my trade. just out of curiosity what regiment are you applying for.
> 
> cheers



BCR's British Columbia Regiment, armoured recce how about you?


----------



## RecceApplicant (28 Mar 2011)

Hey, I applied for BCR as well.  I have my interview on April 7th.  Guess I'll be seeing you there.  :camo:


----------



## bmackay (28 Mar 2011)

RecceApplicant said:
			
		

> Hey, I applied for BCR as well.  I have my interview on April 7th.  Guess I'll be seeing you there.  :camo:



That's good to hear, I'm sure you'll do fine on interview man. Hope to see you this summer.


----------



## lethalLemon (28 Mar 2011)

So many going to BCR...  :-\


----------



## ambush (29 Mar 2011)

seaforth highlanders ... Infantry


----------



## RecceApplicant (29 Mar 2011)

bmackay said:
			
		

> That's good to hear, I'm sure you'll do fine on interview man. Hope to see you this summer.



Thanks.  Best of luck for that telephone call.  It seems like the recruiting centre always calls when you least expect it (for me at least).  

It would be quite interesting if we all ended up doing our BMQ course together, seeing that most  who posted here are located in the lower mainland area.  Any idea if they are still running BMQ courses at ASU Chilliwack?  Hopefully there is still room for the summer courses.


----------



## ambush (29 Mar 2011)

lets keep our fingers crossed. the time is ticking


----------



## lethalLemon (29 Mar 2011)

I think I've become fed up with my current employment and will be changing my application over from PRes to RegF, I think I'll actually move forward in my life with that path. Right now, things are grim and I feel myself going backwards.


----------



## bmackay (29 Mar 2011)

RecceApplicant said:
			
		

> Thanks.  Best of luck for that telephone call.  It seems like the recruiting centre always calls when you least expect it (for me at least).
> 
> It would be quite interesting if we all ended up doing our BMQ course together, seeing that most  who posted here are located in the lower mainland area.  Any idea if they are still running BMQ courses at ASU Chilliwack?  Hopefully there is still room for the summer courses.



Ya i got my fingers crossed for a full-time BMQ/BMQ(L) this summer, only time i really have that much time off to get both courses done. Chilliwack would be perfect, that's my old home town I grew up on that base (or whats left of it) back when my dad was reg force engineer.


----------



## Shamrock1 (19 Apr 2011)

Right on, Im going for Seaforth Highlanders Infantry as well! Recently finished application process, just waiting for a job offer now


----------



## bmackay (19 Apr 2011)

I talked to the BCR recruiter few days ago, he said that i probably would not make the summer BMQ - kind of disappointing but i guess ill have to do the weekend course in Sept. How about you guys any word on being sworn in?


----------



## Shamrock1 (19 Apr 2011)

Nah not yet, I was told to expect a call from the Seaforth recruiters for a job offer within the next four weeks but thats all iv got for now


----------



## RecceApplicant (19 Apr 2011)

I completed my interview, but have to have to wait until the summer (due to the new age requirements) before I qualify to be enrolled.  Hopefully there are still some spots left by then.  If everything works out then I would be doing the weekend course in September as well.  Too bad about the summer BMQ though.


----------



## ambush (20 Apr 2011)

talked to recruiter yesterday he told me that if everything goes well i could be getting sworn in next Wednesday. what a relief


----------



## RecceApplicant (20 Apr 2011)

ambush said:
			
		

> talked to recruiter yesterday he told me that if everything goes well i could be getting sworn in next Wednesday. what a relief



Congratulations!  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## ambush (20 Apr 2011)

yup just got the call will be signing in next Wednesday. never thought this day would come, now hopefully your Guy's will to


----------



## mazda79 (22 Apr 2011)

Good day all.

I applyed for the cf on March 29,  3 week after i received the call from the recruiter and she gave me a date for the next week.

What i think is strange is that i will be doing my cfat in the morning, at lunch time i will be doing my medical and after my interview. just tought 

it was alot for one day. But i am happy that its going fast. Any toughts why all 3 on the same day. Thanks for comments, first time posting a comment.


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Apr 2011)

mazda79 said:
			
		

> Good day all.
> 
> I applyed for the cf on March 29,  3 week after i received the call from the recruiter and she gave me a date for the next week.
> 
> ...



If you read around the site, there are several people who did everything in one day.


----------



## JMesh (22 Apr 2011)

mazda79 said:
			
		

> What i think is strange is that i will be doing my cfat in the morning, at lunch time i will be doing my medical and after my interview. just tought
> 
> it was alot for one day. But i am happy that its going fast. Any toughts why all 3 on the same day. Thanks for comments, first time posting a comment.



When I did my evaluations for MARS a few weeks back, I did the three you mentioned (CFAT, Medical parts 1 & 2 and interview) plus the EXPRES test (fitness test, for PRes recruiting) in one day. I went in at 8AM, and was out of there by 12:30, and I was the last of the three applicants being tested to leave (one didn't have to do the EXPRES test - Reg F). Your testing probably may not happen that quickly, but none of it takes all that long.


----------



## bmackay (22 Apr 2011)

I had the CFAT, medical 1 and 2 and interview also all in a single day, 2 weeks later i did the EXPRES test. So if anything your getting it all out of the way quickly, some guys have it spread throughout a few months.


----------



## mazda79 (22 Apr 2011)

Thanks everyone

I just tought that it was strange, but apparently not. 
 thanks everyone for your input. And next time ill try to look harder for the info 
before posting ?.


----------



## Shamrock1 (28 Apr 2011)

Just got my call yesterday! will be sworn in on the Seaforths next parade night  Hopefully you guys recieve your calls soon enough as well!


----------



## bmackay (29 Apr 2011)

You Seaforth guys are getting sworn in quick! still waiting for the call from BCR   I'm out of the country for 3 weeks in May also, certainly doesn't help with the wait, I'm anxious as hell.


----------

